# Some old signs



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

cdnelectrician said:


> I was going through some boxes and found some old signs I've taken from old equipment we've torn out over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's cool stuff


----------



## Sparkchaser1 (May 17, 2015)

Even the signs and emblems were high quality back in the day.


----------

